# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Annotation des processus mtier avec BPMN

## Ba Mabiguina

Bonjour la famille! Je suis un dbutant dans la modlisation des processus mtier.
Je voudrai faire une modlisation des processus avec BPMN de manire <<annote>>>, c'est--dire inclure par exemple le NOMBRE des dossiers non valides traits ou constats par un acteur (excutant d'une tche dans une entreprise). Par exemple dans un processus de <<souscription  un contrat d'assurance>>. De manire  ce que lorsqu'on excute ce processus qu'on ait un rsultat plus <<mtrique>>, genre avoir le nombre des dossiers qui ont t jugs valides et ceux qui ne l'ont pas t et qui ont t rejets par le gestionnaire des contrats. Le but de cette annotation est de pouvoir utiliser ces informations pour une prise de dcision en entreprise plutard. Si je n'ai pas t trs clair, je reste  l'coute pour vous apporter des lments d'claircissement sur mon problme. J'ai besoins des rponses si possibles des exemples des processus modliss avec BPMN. Merci!!!

----------

